# Hurri Virus



## warutere (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi everyone. :4-dontkno i am having a problem with a virus called HURRI. It has infected the master boot record of my computer. it has also infected all my diskettes rendering them unusable as they make the computer hang evrytime i try to access it.

I have scanned the computer with AVG antivirus and Mac Afee.THey detect it but cannot delete it.


PLease help.


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

You need to research the virus before trying to remove it DO NOT put anymore floppys in the drive as the virus infects both the boot sector and is memory resident. With every subsequent boot, the virus will be loaded into memory and will attempt to infect floppy diskettes accessed by the machine.

Your going to have to wipe the MBR. The procedure is here...

http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/Default.asp?

Then post a hijackthis log in the hijackthis forum and we can remove it's files and registry entrys.


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

hmmm.....another thing you can do is to turn off your system restore. then restart the computer and boot into windows again. then scan for the virus and see if the virus still remains.


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

keymaker said:


> hmmm.....another thing you can do is to turn off your system restore. then restart the computer and boot into windows again. then scan for the virus and see if the virus still remains.


keymaker:

This is a "Master Boot Record" virus. He can scan 1000 times...and no Antivirus can remove it. Turning off system restore has no effect on an MBR virus. It's loaded into memory as well...so it will load each time the PC boots.


----------

